# Sicstick flick sticks - Any good?????



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

yes there were a lot of instances where they broke.

My tackle shop bloke told me that the company that is/was the Australian distributor went bust or no longer accepts warranty claims and as such effectively there is no warranty on these rods. That was several months ago however, so not sure if the distributor details have changed in the meantime and if this issue has been addressed.

Apparently the breakage problem is only limited to the light weight end of the range - the heavier stuff (6kg + rods) are all bulletproof.

However if you're looking for a lightweight rod for that sort of $$ go the Berkley dropshots - they are a pleasure to use


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

T-curve and i have one, he has the pro but i'm not sure what size. they are both baitcasters and we love em!


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

prone to snapping from memory do a search on ausfish and you will find plenty of info


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Mine broke on the second outing. Don't know how, one minute it was straight.......then I looked again and the tip was at right angles.

I just bought my second Pfleuger Trion 6'6', 2-4kg, 9 fuji guides and one of those fancy 3 sectioned cork handle. Looks and feels great matched to the Certate. ;-)


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

I've got a b/c and a spin in the 2-4kg. Love them both, and both have been in the trees numerous times without any issues.

From what I've heard the pro range doesn't have the breakage issues.

I thought they were Aussie made?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Clarkos said:


> I thought they were Aussie made?


Rods are. Don't know about the blanks. Strudwick have (had?) a reputation for fragile blanks. I have a softbodz and it exploded on me under a light load. Eventually replaced under warranty but it took a lot of follow up. They have been rumoured to be closing down for a few years but I don't know their actual position


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Yep ..ive got a pro in the 2 to 4 kilo range and also 6 to 10kilo. The 2-4kg one has been almost bent round in circles with a completely locked up drag countless times on some of those thumper bass ive been getting and done it with ease which means so far so good and im very happy with them


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Gatesy, are you looking for a new jigging outfit to fit the Catana..?? ;-) ;-)

I'd vote for the Dropshot also based on reports from the bream community.


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

I have two SicStik's, a 7' 1-3kg and a 6'6" SicStik Pro.
The 7' is and old model (the era of the breakages, mainly due to high sticking) and is a fantastic rod and has landed me many good fish with this being my best on this rod with 4lb (cheap) leader.










The newer SicStk Pro is a total different rod. I got it as I just assumed that it would be better than the old standard SicStik but was bitterly disappointed to the point I only used it a few times and it now lives in the back of the cupboard   .

I don't own a Dropshot but have fished with one and all I can say for a rod in this price range "GET THE DROPSHOT" :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

I've got a 7' 2-4kg Sicstik Pro (2 piece) and have been very happy with it, casts nicely and no problems under load. It has been accidently 'trimmed down' about 6 inches due to the combination of land based river fishing + snag in amongst tree next to water + me passing the rod through the branches by holding the weight of the rod and reel via the 6inches from the rod tip (the last one posssibly was the main cause :? ;-) ). The motackle price is a lot off retail (i thought they were $200+ down here). Haven't cast a dropshot personally to compare.


----------



## japeto (Dec 26, 2007)

hey guys,
ive had my sic stik pro 1-3kg for nealry a year now and its a fantastic rod that is just as good as my sol, saltist and smith. ive have caught many good fish from it and it can handle all sorts of fish like whiting bream mulloway whatever. i love this rod because of its sensitivity i would highly recommend you buy one


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

> I thought they were Aussie made?


The rods were Aussie built on New Zealand CTS blanks. Their forte was fly rods. Made some classic wands. They were bought out by Outermark (I think). I'd be very surprised if any Strudwicks were still in production.


----------

